# How does your prem baby grow?



## keldac

Firstly I will say nobody is concerned about Mikaylas growth apart from me!

Mikayla is now 5 months old (goes so fast!) and she weighs 10lb 12oz. She was 4lb born and very poorly so didn't gain for a month. She grows steadily between the 2nd and 9th centile (backplotted 7 weeks for her prematurity)

I just wondered how this compared to your prem babies growth?


----------



## DonnaBallona

Brooke was 5 months on Wednesday, she was 2lb 4oz at birth and now weighs 8lb 12oz. 

She is underneath the bottomest percentile (0.4th I think?) but making her own line across the bottom. She generally gains around 4-6oz a week.

Well done little Mikayla-sounds like you're coming along nicely!! x


----------



## keldac

thank you! Our daughters share the same birthday don't they! 1st Feb! I remember our stories so well :hugs:
Makes me feel better they are growing similar and she isn't just getting left behind!


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was 5lb 7 at birth and at 9 1/2 weeks weighs 6lbs. He's now on high calorie powder added to his EBM to try and get him putting weight on and I'm on a milk free trial as dietician is wondering if it could be a milk allergy :dohh:


----------



## DonnaBallona

keldac said:


> thank you! Our daughters share the same birthday don't they! 1st Feb! I remember our stories so well :hugs:
> Makes me feel better they are growing similar and she isn't just getting left behind!

Nearly-Brooke was born January 30th. :cloud9:

I know what you mean about worrying they're being left behind-its really pressing on my mind at the moment, what with her growth, weight gain, milestones etc. . . 

She sounds lke she's doing fab though, and like I am I hope you try not to worry too much about her!! xx


----------



## keldac

I do worry about her milestones at the minute too! I want her to so more than she does - but most mums do don't they? I know I shouldn't wish her life away though.

Not born same day - but I think we were due same day (as well as embojet!) can't believe how fast the year has gone!


----------



## DonnaBallona

keldac said:


> I do worry about her milestones at the minute too! I want her to so more than she does - but most mums do don't they? I know I shouldn't wish her life away though.
> 
> Not born same day - but I think we were due same day (as well as embojet!) can't believe how fast the year has gone!

ohhhhhhhh I can so relate to this!!

A friend of mine had a baby girl-Cleo-the week after our due dates. I went to see her last Friday and Cleo had caught up with Brooke with her milestones and was just overtaking her, too.

Ill openly admit I was taken aback and very dissapointed. . .not because I want Brooke to do more than she is ready for-Im so proud of my little fighter! but because it suddenly hit me how different she is to other babies. :dohh:

Like I said though, I got a grip and turned it around-our daughters have fought against the odds to be here and stay well. Brooke has just been diagnosed with a heart murmur and pneumathroax :cry: so she is still fighting.
Im so proud of her i could burst-so SOD the milestones!!! :cloud9:

How is Mikayla doing with her milestones? xx


----------



## keldac

Mikayla is doing what she shoudl for a 3 month old - not a lot!!! She still sleeps about 16 hour a day. She smiles and laughs a lot which is fab and holds her head perfectly. This week she has learnt to roll on to one side which is great.

She isn't starting to sit up and can't grasp at a rattle and hates tummy time! Not sure how this comparesto other prems though. I think thats the hard thing - we don't really have anything to compare them to!


----------



## Foogirl

keldac said:


> I think thats the hard thing - we don't really have anything to compare them to!

I use this as a positive.

Surely one thing our babies have taught us so far is, they are going to do, what they are going to do, when they are good and ready?

As long as she puts on weight as she should be, and is healthy, I'm not fussed when she sits up or rolls over compared to others. It has been a worrying time just to get her here, we're now relaxing and enjoying her for the time being, she'll be sure to catch up eventually!


----------



## Dona

Archie was 2lb 6oz when born and at 21 weeks actual 8 weeks corrected, he is 12lbs. 

Try not to compare your baby with others....Our little ones will hit their milestones when they want to. I used to beat myself up comparing Archie with other prems in the hospital. It used to get me so down. Every baby is different - even full terms ones. I know two full term little boys, one walked at 9 months the other at 16 months. 

Don't beat yourself up, enjoy your little one as they are so precious. 
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## embojet

Molly was 2lb 4oz born and at 5 months was 10lb 7oz. She had a sudden spurt between 4 and 5 months, as in this time she went from just milk to 3 meals a day. I am getting her weighed again tomorrow so will update then. I know what you mean about the milestones. Molly is getting more 'chatty' smiley and alert by the day, but not actualy doing anything new IYKWIM? They will get there :hugs:


----------



## mamalove

My twins were 4lbs13oz and 5lbs6oz,and at nearly 13 weeks (9 corrected) they are both around the 11lbs5oz mark.
I don't know their length,but they wear 3 month clothing,and Tara who was always growing better in the womb,is a few centimeters longer and fills her clothes better.


----------



## embojet

Got Molly weighed today, 12lb exactly.


----------



## DonnaBallona

embojet said:


> Got Molly weighed today, 12lb exactly.

Brooke was weighed today too-9lb 5oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Well done Molly! Our babies are getting big!x


----------



## embojet

DonnaBallona said:


> embojet said:
> 
> 
> Got Molly weighed today, 12lb exactly.
> 
> Brooke was weighed today too-9lb 5oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Well done Molly! Our babies are getting big!xClick to expand...

I know! I remember walking round toys r us thinking the dolly clothes would be too big for her!


----------



## keldac

I went to get Mikayla weighed and clinic was closed! AAARHHHH!!


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay will be 11 weeks old (6 weeks corrected) on Monday and was weighed yesterday in the day case unit and weighed 6lb 3 (2.5oz increase from previous week) so they've readmitted him :cry::cry: He drinks around 480ml a day of fortified EBM so noone knows why he's not piling the weight on.


----------



## keldac

Lottie86 said:


> Findlay will be 11 weeks old (6 weeks corrected) on Monday and was weighed yesterday in the day case unit and weighed 6lb 3 (2.5oz increase from previous week) so they've readmitted him :cry::cry: He drinks around 480ml a day of fortified EBM so noone knows why he's not piling the weight on.

oh hun sorry he's been admitted :hugs:
Keep us posted how he is :hug:


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie was born at 36 weeks weighing 3lb 12oz and is 12lb 1oz at 6 months, havent had her weighed for couple of weeks. She is still very small compared to other babies her age, and to all my other babies at her age, but she is growing, just at her own pace, and the health visitors seem happy with her growth. Hoping that when she starts solids she will gain a bit more though. xx


----------



## Faerie

Sofia wasn't prem exactly, she was induced at 37 weeks because she needed bowel surgery. She weighed 2.3kg (5.1lbs) but then lost about a pound due to infection.
She's now 11 weeks old and weighed 3.71kg (8.2lbs) last Friday. She's been gaining weight well but is still below the percentile chart thingy - which I pay no attention to!

People still come up to me and say "oh, a newborn!" and then see her holding her head up and looking around - yeah, I have a super baby ;)

Congratulations on all your beautiful babies!


----------



## bajaguja

My daughter has to be induced at 38 weeks (1st Feb). 2.04kg because she had almost stopped growing. She was diagnosed with IUGR. Turns out she also had to have bowel surgery but is steadily putting on a little bit of weight.

Today she is exactly 6 months, and weighs 9lbs. I'm very concerned about her growth, but looking at some other replies on here it seems she is lagging behind by not too much - still concerned though.

Also, i'm wondering how are your babies developing as mine laughs and smiles, but does not reach out, roll over, stand on her legs (with support ofcourse) etc. Its very concerning. I spoke to the doctors about this who regularly keep a check on her, but they said all babies are different.

How are your babies developing?


----------



## embojet

bajaguja said:


> My daughter has to be induced at 38 weeks (1st Feb). 2.04kg because she had almost stopped growing. She was diagnosed with IUGR. Turns out she also had to have bowel surgery but is steadily putting on a little bit of weight.
> 
> Today she is exactly 6 months, and weighs 9lbs. I'm very concerned about her growth, but looking at some other replies on here it seems she is lagging behind by not too much - still concerned though.
> 
> Also, i'm wondering how are your babies developing as mine laughs and smiles, but does not reach out, roll over, stand on her legs (with support ofcourse) etc. Its very concerning. I spoke to the doctors about this who regularly keep a check on her, but they said all babies are different.
> 
> How are your babies developing?

She sounds just fine to me :thumbup:. Molly is a bit older, and has come on loads in the last few weeks. She has started rolling over but showed no interest in it before.


----------



## keldac

bajaguja said:


> My daughter has to be induced at 38 weeks (1st Feb). 2.04kg because she had almost stopped growing. She was diagnosed with IUGR. Turns out she also had to have bowel surgery but is steadily putting on a little bit of weight.
> 
> Today she is exactly 6 months, and weighs 9lbs. I'm very concerned about her growth, but looking at some other replies on here it seems she is lagging behind by not too much - still concerned though.
> 
> Also, i'm wondering how are your babies developing as mine laughs and smiles, but does not reach out, roll over, stand on her legs (with support ofcourse) etc. Its very concerning. I spoke to the doctors about this who regularly keep a check on her, but they said all babies are different.
> 
> How are your babies developing?

Mikaylas birthday is also 1st Feb! It is worrying but she sounds like she is doing fine. Mikayla now weighs 11lb 14oz. She does roll over and has only just started to reach out (in a fashion!) i was in hospital with other babies - prem and not prem - and we are all at different stages even though are babies were born in the same wekk. :hugs:


----------



## snowgirl

My boys were born 2nd Feb 2009 at 34 weeks gestation because Elliot had stopped growing. He was 3lb 2oz at birth and at 6 months old is now only 13lbs. I always worry about him being small and not growing as fast as his brother, but he is healthy so that's all that matters. xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Hannah is nearly 6 months old in 5 days and she was 6 weeks early. She was on life support and was born big at 7lb but she lost so 26% of her body weight while in hosp. She went down to 5lb 9oz!! She now weighs 11lb 7oz at 6 month.

I share all the worries you have all said although she is reaching most of her milestones at her corrected age. I mean they smile by 6 weeks and Hannah was 11 weeks so she is rolling over and has just started grabbing stuff and playing.


----------



## janine-louise

My little Ava was 6 weeks prem, she was 4lb 6 when she was born, shes now 21 weeks and weighs 14lb


----------



## Dona

Hello - Archie was born on 8th Feb and weighs in at 17lb - he's 5 months corrected. He is trying to roll but not successful at it as yet. It's hard but we should try and not compare our little miracles with other babies, it is easier said than done and I have too, been guilty of it. His cousin was born two weeks later than Archie is 18lbs, so he is catching her up in weight but lagging way behind her regarding milestones.

I tell myself that he will do everything in his own time. But its hard ......very hard....

p.s All of the prem babies on here are just adorable and amazing. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Dona and Archie xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Matthew is 7 months tomo and a big 14lb 14 he gained A WHOLE LB IN 2 WEEKS. Isnt it amazing how these wee babies come in giving a little extra time :thumbup: x


----------



## elsielouise

C is 10.5 months now - was 4lb 5oz and 5 weeks early. He's about 19lb now but I still worry about his eating and weight...


----------

